
Show HN: Parse Ifconfig output from remote/local server and retrieve as required - yoda2
https://github.com/tripples/ifconfig-parser
======
dennisjac
Why rely on the deprecated "ifconfig" and not use the "ip" command?
ifconfig/route shouldn't be used by anyone anymore these days.

~~~
yoda2
I am planning to include "ip" support also, since "ifconfig/route" are kind of
deprecated. I had to use same tool for parsing Solaris and AIX interfaces also
and some older Linux versions. I was not having accurate information where
"ip" command is supported so I started with "ifconfig" to satisfy my use case.

